# Pictures?



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

love talking about the 7's, but I like to SEE them even more. Is there an existing picture thread/forum? Didn't see one as a sticky, so thought I'd ask.


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

pictures are not allowed here, go to another forum!!!

haha, what's up Jayccel?


----------



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

04SSHD said:


> pictures are not allowed here, go to another forum!!!
> 
> haha, what's up Jayccel?


LOL, whatup O4! With your twin-beasts :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing your ride in person at the Bimmerfest. I probably will have different rims, by then.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey what's up 04, this is looking more like bimmerforums 
I think we need to see more pictures of your '99, all we see is the '95!


----------



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree. Let's see em!


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

nothing special...























































nav retofit-


----------



## DocAce (Oct 23, 2007)

Man, looking at the 750's it's hard to believe that these can be had on Ebay for around ten grand... 

I bought mine with 88,000 miles on it for 8500 and it is 99% perfect including the gas milage at a bit over 400+ per-tank.

04SSHD, your Green 740 is the same as my 740I, love the RIMS where did you get them? What type are they, cost??? 18's?


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

DocAce said:


> 04SSHD, your Green 740 is the same as my 740I, love the RIMS where did you get them? What type are they, cost??? 18's?


Thank you, about the rims... they are 20" Alpina Softline wheels. They were OE on the e38 Alpina B12 which was not offered in the US. So if you see these rims in the US they were imported from europe. Cost...well they are not cheap. They usually sell on europe ebay for about 2500-2900 euros, which would be around $4000 US


----------



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

Nothing special, my a** - Every 7 is SOMETHING SPECIAL :thumbup: The silver is clean, but the mods on the green, give it that complete look. Great pic of the both of them.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Your green 740 looks really good man. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roman-O (Feb 13, 2008)

04SSHD said:


> nothing special...
> 
> nav retofit-


Nice rides!
Do you live in Oxnard by any chance ?


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

Roman-O said:


> Nice rides!
> Do you live in Oxnard by any chance ?


I am not too far from Oxnard, I am in Moorpark


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

I love the mods that you've done to the '95, but for whatever reason I like the '99 more, even if it is basically stock. It has a real clean look with those Style 94's. Now it's time for shadowline trim...


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's my 7, let me know what you think!


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^ Very clean, moar!


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

04SSHD said:


> Thank you, about the rims... they are 20" Alpina Softline wheels. They were OE on the e38 Alpina B12 which was not offered in the US. So if you see these rims in the US they were imported from europe. Cost...well they are not cheap. They usually sell on europe ebay for about 2500-2900 euros, which would be around $4000 US
> [/IMG]


04SSHD your car looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

sunny_j said:


> 04SSHD your car looks sick:thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Jmassa89 (Jul 2, 2007)

04SSHD, what kind of lights do you have for your fog lights on your dark green car, and where did you get them?


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

Jmassa89 said:


> 04SSHD, what kind of lights do you have for your fog lights on your dark green car, and where did you get them?


I sell HID conversion kits, I used my own kit which is H3 HID 8000k on the fog lights. The headlights are 6000k HID H1, and I have CCFL angel eyes.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

You guys are sick! These 7's are amazing! Very nice! I love the 04SSHD's black 7. Its nice.


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

BMW 3-SERIES said:


> You guys are sick! These 7's are amazing! Very nice! I love the 04SSHD's black 7. Its nice.


It's actually Oxford Green... :thumbup: but thanks!


----------



## alex740il (Mar 31, 2008)

04SSHD said:


> I sell HID conversion kits, I used my own kit which is H3 HID 8000k on the fog lights. The headlights are 6000k HID H1, and I have CCFL angel eyes.


How much for the HID fog light kit?  very nice car indeed...


----------



## centraleast (Mar 31, 2008)

*???*

******** width="420" height="365">http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x45pi5&v3=1&related=1
*Boondocks - Hunger Strike against BET (Banned)*
_Uploaded by burntorangejuice_


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

alex740il said:


> How much for the HID fog light kit?  very nice car indeed...


Fog light kit is $130 shipped


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Check Mine Out !!*

'01 e38 740i sport package just added 18 M parallels in chrome(factory) to replace the original M parallels that came on the car ...she has 119000 miles and is still very strong. Just recently added aluminum pedals for a "cool" look inside...will post pics of the wheels and pedals soon.7's are 1 sweet ride !!!!!:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## AMBERROOT (Sep 20, 2007)

Bone stock with exception to the window tint... E32, 740i. (smaller than the IL).

http://picasaweb.google.com/AberrootFW/BMWForSale


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*New pics of my wheels and pedals*

New pics of my Chrome wheels and Aluminum pedals plus check out the cool mileage shot!


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*New pics of my wheels and pedals*

Check out my profile new pics of the Chrome wheels and the aluminum pedals..plus check out the cool mileage picture


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

carguy63 said:


> New pics of my Chrome wheels and Aluminum pedals plus check out the cool mileage shot!


I like the pedals the chrome rings! Little mods always feed the addiction just right. Where did you get them and how much? Anyone have a good retailer to buy replacement bulbs for brighter action? I also a an E38 with updated angel eyes. Does bimmerfest or any other owner have a have a preferred vendor for little trinkets?


----------

